# need a job as a horse trainer



## Shiva (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi nice people, I just moved to America. Im looking for a job as a horse trainer. I have 14 years of experience riding horses and 6 years training children and adult how to ride horses.i live in los angeles.
Ive been looking for a job as a horse trainer here but i cant find any can anybody help me ?

Thank you so much


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Unless you have credentials that can be checked, like a show record, you're going to have a bit of a hard time. You need to find a barn or a trainer that will be willing to work with you and help your get clients.

You can't just be a "horse trainer". You have to be specific in what you want to train horses in, such as Dressage or barrel racing or something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiva (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello thank you for your help.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Hi Shiva,

There are several online resources such as yardandgroom.co.uk socalequine.com and socalequest.com that have job postings.

I would think it is best that you look for a working student job or assistant trainer job. Assistant trainers are VERY hard to come by and often need solid connections. You will probably have the best luck if you try to be a working student and then making other connections from there. Keep in mind these are UNPAID.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow thank you so muchhhh .


----------

